# 262113 - Systems Administrator



## anujkamra23 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Guys !

Is there anyone who filed ACS / EOI and got visa under 262113 - Systems Administrator please let me know i have some questions.

Thanks


----------



## buzzsubash (Oct 1, 2017)

Following...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caps (Dec 28, 2017)

I am also looking for someone who has filed for Sys Admin recently, given the fact that last invite for Sys Admin came on 4th March batch - Does it even make sense to apply in this category?


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Thay have given the invitation last June I guess. This means they haven't given a single invitation this year. As per last year's trend they started giving by Dec last. I have applied eoi for NSW and waiting

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkamra23 (Dec 29, 2017)

Is there any list / link available from which we can get that people from which occupation is getting maximum invites and people from which occupation are not being picked up from so long.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Systems admin is currently not available in 190 anywhere..so we can apply in NSW and sys admin is stream 2. There is no tracking system for stream 2.
Parsllely you can also apply for provisional visa 489 in south Australia if you have 70 points including the state sponsorship of 10 points

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkamra23 (Dec 29, 2017)

anujkamra23 said:


> Is there any list / link available from which we can get that people from which occupation is getting maximum invites and people from which occupation are not being picked up from so long.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/04-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## anujkamra23 (Dec 29, 2017)

6 December Invitation round


----------



## psatuja (Jan 4, 2018)

anujkamra23 said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> Is there anyone who filed ACS / EOI and got visa under 262113 - Systems Administrator please let me know i have some questions.
> 
> Thanks


--------------------------

I had filed ACS and EOI and logged Visa for 262113 for SA. Waiting for Visa Grant.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

psatuja said:


> --------------------------
> 
> I had filed ACS and EOI and logged Visa for 262113 for SA. Waiting for Visa Grant.


Could you share the date of eoi invitation and visa? Also have u apploed for NSW or south aus

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkamra23 (Dec 29, 2017)

psatuja said:


> --------------------------
> 
> I had filed ACS and EOI and logged Visa for 262113 for SA. Waiting for Visa Grant.


Hi,

Can you please provide more details. E.g: Score details and Case filling details.

What exactly your job profile is ? Actually I am confused that either to file my case in network administrator or System Administrator.

Thanks,
Anuj Kamra


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Anyone submitted ACS or EOI for System Administrator role?

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anyone submitted ACS or EOI for System Administrator role?
> 
> ...


Yes

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

great 

which one you filed ACS or EOI?,i have submitted ACS on 27th of jan its in submitted state.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> great
> 
> which one you filed ACS or EOI?,i have submitted ACS on 27th of jan its in submitted state.


I have submitted ACS and got positive and filed eoi in NSW for 190 and south Australia for 489. Got invitation for south Australia

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

great congratulations..


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> great congratulations..


Was expecting pr. But now expectations are low

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## psatuja (Jan 4, 2018)

bpravee said:


> Was expecting pr. But now expectations are low
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


As per Immi Tracker they have started sending Visa Grant for 489. But I haven't seen any System administrator receiving Visa Grant, including me.


----------



## psatuja (Jan 4, 2018)

anujkamra23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please provide more details. E.g: Score details and Case filling details.
> 
> ...



I would recommend for Network Administrator, as I have applied for System administrator and have not seen Visa grant for it. You may check Immitracker also for Visa Grant status.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

psatuja said:


> As per Immi Tracker they have started sending Visa Grant for 489. But I haven't seen any System administrator receiving Visa Grant, including me.


When did you apply for visa?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## psatuja (Jan 4, 2018)

bpravee said:


> When did you apply for visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


i Applied on 1st Nov 2017.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

psatuja said:


> i Applied on 1st Nov 2017.


Did you get the grant? Or atleast case officer contacted you

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahneel (Oct 26, 2018)

psatuja said:


> i Applied on 1st Nov 2017.


Did u ?


----------



## karthikeyan.kulandaisamy (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello,

Can any one please answer my queries below,

I am currently working in Melbourne with 457 Visa.I submitted EOI for 262113(System Admin) job code in 190 category(VIC state) with 75 points.

1.I understand from the above discussion that its difficult to get a invite for this job code.Is it true?

2.Whether VIC inviting for this job code. If not, please suggest the state name where I can try.

Could you please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

karthikeyan.kulandaisamy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can any one please answer my queries below,
> 
> ...


Karthi,

DO you see Sys Admin under 190 in Victoria SOL ?


----------



## cres_javed (Apr 24, 2018)

As Unix Administrator , can we apply under 262113 or 263111 ? as in 263111 we have 189 option but will my profile suit for that ? have any Sys Admin applied with 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer?


----------

